# Help please - Arthritis in Jack Russell?



## Molly'sMama (21 October 2011)

Hi guys 


Spoiler



This post contains info about a dog that goes wherever she wants , including beds that has a tendency to growl a bit. If you like well trained dogs, look away now!



My 9 year old JRT  has started to show little signs shes slowing down - it used to take her about 5 seconds to get up the stairs ,now its taking her a long time,shes having to go one step at a time , its pitiful to see. 
She also can't jump up and down things anymore ,I have to lift her onto and off bed and she limps a bit at times.
She also sleeps a lot more but I think thats just as shes getting older.

So do you think its arthritis? I know a trip to the vet is in order at some point but these things upset her so I hate putting her through that, also she growls so much the vet cant tell much ! 
Anything we can do to ease her a bit? 
Thanks  X


----------



## cremedemonthe (21 October 2011)

Ours is the same and he is 10, he has damaged his tendons in his back legs too chasing bunnies which doesn't help, the vet said he will probably have arthris in there too which  was slowing him down.He's on Metacam and when the tendons have sorted themselves out as much as they can we will put him on a Glucosamine supplement to help him.


----------



## dalidaydream (21 October 2011)

I've recently put my 12 year old dalmatian on this:-

http://www.equimins-online.com/acatalog/Online_Catalogue_Blooming_Pets_Flexijoint_Powder_347.html

The difference in her is amazing, she's now running around like a puppy again.


----------



## CorvusCorax (21 October 2011)

If as you say it is pitiful, always carry her up and down stairs and on and off beds/sofas etc to save her more pain.
I know the vet will be upsetting for her but long-term you will be saving her pain, which is surely better.

You can also get mild sedatives for vet visits but I am sure the vetty people will be better able to advise


----------



## Molly'sMama (22 October 2011)

Thanks everyone - CC we don't let her jump on or off anything now ,and when we catch her we carry her up the stairs but she does it sneakily ;P 

Hopefully will get vet appointment next week and see whats going  x


----------

